# Tournament Cobia!!!!!



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

What an EPIC day on the water! Had a freaking awesome day in the GCKFA Spring Tournament! I got second place by 1 lbs with this monster Cobia that weighed 45.3 lbs. I caught him with a King Rig, with a trailer hook, right past the second sandbar. I hooked him the first time and he spit the hook . Then, I rebaited and went back and he hit it again!!! Fought him for about 45 min and wore his ass out and mine as well. Thanks to my buddy Steve , who gaffed him and beat his head in so we could put him in the yak. We got it all on video, so I have some editing to do. Anyways, I won an awesome reel from Release Reels. This was my first fishing Tournament ever, and I'm sure there are going to be many more in the future.
Thanks to GCKFA for putting on a great tournament!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

That was a stud! When I walked up on the kiddie pool with ice I was impressed. That reel is a nice one too! There were plenty of great fish caught today.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

SAWEEET. Had to be a great feeling.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

It was a great feeling! The best part of it all was the reaction of the crowd when I pulled it out of the bag! I was pumped! Congrats to Thomas Alexander for beating my fish by 1.2 lbs he was pretty pumped too.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish. Everybody brought their a game for sure


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw when the fish was brought in. I am still amazed, they are huge. Awesome job.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

All i can say is wow. What a fish!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Grear Job on the fish!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

ibid


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice shoulders on that beast; sure it will produce some great eats too.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice catch! Big props to Steve for giving you a hand on that fish. They are really fun to handle in a yak.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Outstanding!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great catch and congratulations.:thumbsup::thumbsup::excl::band: is that the first kayak cobia by king rig? did he hit the trailer hook? outstanding, once again!!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That is awesome man, congrats.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I was out on the pier watching you guys kill em! I also saw that "Peaches" managed a Blackfin. I talked to him as I was leaving the pier, and he was loading up to head to the weigh in. The funny thing is, he said "Man I hope nobody got a cobia.." I managed 3 Pompano myself, they were HARD to come by. Congrats on the Ling and second place in your first tourny!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> I was out on the pier watching you guys kill em! I also saw that "Peaches" managed a Blackfin. I talked to him as I was leaving the pier, and he was loading up to head to the weigh in. The funny thing is, he said "Man I hope nobody got a cobia.." I managed 3 Pompano myself, they were HARD to come by. Congrats on the Ling and second place in your first tourny!


It was one hell of a fight! The greatest moment of my fishing career for sure! I can't wait to use my new fishing reel that I won! Yeah that tuna he caught was also nice.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Fat fish, dude. Congrats!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Really nice fish and a great accomplishment. Look's like the Kayak Navy put a whoppin' cobes. What size set up were you using? What bait?


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Really nice fish and a great accomplishment. Look's like the Kayak Navy put a whoppin' cobes. What size set up were you using? What bait?


I caught him on my broken cobia stick that has a broken butt and missing the lower eye and was repaired with black electrical tape,A Penn 750 SS with 65 lbs Power Pro, 40 lbs single strand wire leader with 2 trebble hooks and a large frozen cigar minnow. 
Its my lucky fishing rod and I'm not getting rid of it.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great Job Rich Glad I got to be apart of it and sorry my gopro was dead as well.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

steve1029 said:


> Great Job Rich Glad I got to be apart of it and sorry my gopro was dead as well.


Its ok bro. My gopro froze up too. Sucks we dont have it on video. It was freaking exciting! We would have to edit the sound from all the yelling and screaming i did lol.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Both of your Gopros died? Jeez!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> Both of your Gopros died? Jeez!


Mine died. Steve is still learning how to use his.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

congrats on the ling, what nice fish & knew reel to boot for 2nd! great pic


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

beachsceneguy said:


> great catch and congratulations.:thumbsup::thumbsup::excl::band: is that the first kayak cobia by king rig? did he hit the trailer hook? outstanding, once again!!


He hit it not once but twice!! With a cigar minnow! Who would think?! I guess if its hungry it will eat almost anything.He swallowed the whole rig!


----------

